# the news is here



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

WELL THE NEWS IS HERE LADIES AND GIRLS HI GIRLS I THINK IM A MUMMY ALL PINK PINK YEP A BABY LITTLE GIRL  STILL GOT A LONG WAY TO GO BUT WERE GIVING THE NOD AND BOW ON THIS ONE                
I CAN NOT BELIVE IT IM        ............ LOVE ME THE NEW MUMMY TO BE..  XXX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

OMG !!!  fantastc news molly i am over the moon for you hun    

you are gonna be a mummy !!!!

pam xx

P.s. please keep us posted on your progress


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS = Have sent you a personal message

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Arniegirl (Aug 24, 2005)

Fantastic news! How exciting!
Jennyx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

*Fantastic News!!!! * 

hurrahh!​
Promise to keep us updated, as I want to know as much detail as is safe to share cos i am just sitting here in purple puddles of happiness for you!

much love

magenta xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh Molly,

Great news!  So pleased for you both.

Laine


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow - what fantastic news woo hoo!!

T x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS MOLLY
YOU ARE GOING TO BE A MUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really im am so chuffed for you and cant imagine to begin to wonder how you are feeling.  Cant wait till we all get to this stage.

Keep us updated on progress wont you??

Alex xx and im sitting here in pink puddles of happiness for you!!!!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great news.  Can you tell us any more?  How old, when dop you start intro's go to matching panel? etc etc

So excited for you 

Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

*CONGRATS MOLLY ON BEING SO CLOSE TO BECOMING A MUMMY! BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So excited for you both.... please keep us informed!!

xx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls our new baby is only 9 months old and will take a little bit of time still, paper work to do. but I'm sure that we will have the little one here in 6 weeks home to be.
I'm still in shockers.. hubby is really excited . i was looking at a cot last night ooh lovely ,. we still have to wait for a matching meeting to get done but i don't see any probbs with it.
i really ready for this . dirty naps and poop and sick and up all night. i have not see a pic yet but flippin can not wait. sorry I'm so excited. i wish i could show you what I'm feeling just now. but i know it comes to us all who adopt what after  6 years of ivf with only 1 try and 2 years with adoption. I'm just sorry i did not go for adoption 1st , but like us all if only. so had to have a try. but now I'm a mummy can not wait still thinking I'm dreaming. and will feel it when we see our little girl. take care girls i really happy and can not thank you all for being here as a true friend to me and all the lovely messages i have got . there lovely. thank you from the bottom of my hart. molly xxx


----------



## shelly (May 26, 2004)

]OMG SO HAPPY FOR YOU MOLLY


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Aaaah - 9 months old - I bet shes gorgeous.  

Have you seen a pic yet - or does that happen later?

Kizziex


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

congratulations Molly you and dh must be over the moon

cannot wait to read more

love
LB
X


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

oh Molly - you have made me cry!  A girl too - how fabulous for you both.  

Cant wait to be in the same situation as you as im sure all of us feel. xx[


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Molly and DH 

I am so excited for you - enjoy all the looking for cots, clothes and toys.  

Tashja xx


----------



## leanne2005 (Dec 2, 2004)

on your news molly


----------

